# Pb appareil photo



## Lizet59 (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive plus à prendre de photos avec mon iPad mini. Quand j'ouvre l'appli photo, j'ai une page noire, avec le bouton à droite et les différents menus, mais rien ne se passe.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Je suis totalement ignare sur le sujet, alors merci de votre compréhension... 
J'ai synchronisé et restauré, mais rien n'y fait. Je me demande si ce n'est pas lié à la dernière mise à jour ?...


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Novembre 2013)

Pour ton iPad (que tu ne mentionnes pas dans la liste de tes matériels) quel est l'iOS  actuel ?
L'appli photo que tu utilises est elle l'appli native ? si non, as tu essayé avec l'appli native ?


----------



## Lizet59 (30 Novembre 2013)

Merci de votre réponse.
Pour la liste de mon matériel, j'ai pourtant coché la case 
Concernant l'application, c'est celle qui est installée quand on achète la bête : Appareil photo. Je n'ai rien changé depuis...
(Je suis vraiment une bille quant aux différents termes utilisés... :rose: )


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Novembre 2013)

Voyons, tu vas télécharger (acheter à 0,89&#8364 cette appli photo: ProCaméra sur itunes. (Prend plutôt "ProCaméra HD)
Tu en trouveras une explication qui date mais est assez complète ici:
http://www.iphone4.fr/procamera-loutil-ultime-pour-la-photovideo-sur-votre-idevice/
Tu la valideras sur ton iPad et tu feras des essais avec cette nouvelle appli.
Dis nous ensuite ce que tu en penses.


----------



## Lizet59 (30 Novembre 2013)

J'avais oublié de répondre à la première question : je suis sous IOS 7.0.4
J'ai téléchargé d'autres applis photos et même problème, écran noir avec juste le bouton à droite et les menus. L'objectif avant marche quant à lui.
Je doute qu'une appli payante marche.
N'y a-t-il pas des bugs avec la dernière version IOS ?
J'espère que ce n'est pas mon objectif qui est en cause :afraid:
Merci de la réponse en tout cas.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Décembre 2013)

Petite question "stupide":
Tu n'as pas ajouté récemment une protection à ton ipad qui gênerait/occulterait l'objectif ?


----------



## cillab (3 Décembre 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Petite question "stupide":
> Tu n'as pas ajouté récemment une protection à ton ipad qui gênerait/occulterait l'objectif ?



 un petit doigt sur l'objectif j'ais fait cela c'etait tout rouge  M...E ça marche pas????
je suis couillon


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Décembre 2013)

Lizet59 a dit:


> J'avais oublié de répondre à la première question : je suis sous IOS 7.0.4
> J'ai téléchargé d'autres applis photos et même problème, écran noir avec juste le bouton à droite et les menus. L'objectif avant marche quant à lui.
> Je doute qu'une appli payante marche.
> N'y a-t-il pas des bugs avec la dernière version IOS ?
> ...



Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait (logiciellement parlant) expliquer ce comportement. (vérifie quand même qu'il n'y ait pas une gène/obstacle mécanique)
Si non, s'il toujours sous garantie (elle est de 2 ans pour Apple en France), fais là jouer !


----------



## Lizet59 (3 Décembre 2013)

Je revendique mon côté blonde, mais sur ce coup là, ben non, j'ai pas fait ma blonde ! L'objectif est dégagé de toute protection ou doigt ! 
Ce qui me fait penser à un bug logiciel, c'est le fait que l'objectif avant marche parfaitement, et quand on passe de l'un à l'autre c'est uniquement l'objectif arrière qui affiche cet écran résolument noir, avec quand même les menus à droite, mais non actifs.
Sinon, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une garantie de 2 ans. Vous savez quel numéro je dois appeler ?
En tout cas merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Décembre 2013)

Tu as 2 caméras et donc 2 objectifs ! L'un peut fonctionner et pas l'autre sans que ce soit un problème sur le logiciel.
Il te faut appeler l'assistance Apple, tu trouveras le N° de Tél dans cette liste:
Contacter l?assistance et le service clientèle d?Apple
Bonne chance !


----------



## cillab (4 Décembre 2013)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu as 2 caméras et donc 2 objectifs ! L'un peut fonctionner et pas l'autre sans que ce soit un problème sur le logiciel.
> Il te faut appeler l'assistance Apple, tu trouveras le N° de Tél dans cette liste:
> Contacter l?assistance et le service clientèle d?Apple
> Bonne chance !


no problémes ils sont super sympa le trajet du retour est long
départ de chine on passe en korée  de la ont passe par le kazastan puis la pologne
 enfin l'allemagne et lyon st exupery  (c'est pour cela que cet ipad a éte appeler IPAD AIR LOL  vérifier le traking UPS


----------



## Lizet59 (11 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Juste pour vous informer que mon problème est résolu. C'était donc bien un bug logiciel. J'ai repris ma sauvegarde la plus ancienne et miracle !!!!
En tout cas merci pour vos réponses et de bonnes fêtes à tous !


----------

